# Longines master collection L2.673.4.78.3 - moon phase



## vsark (Dec 10, 2008)

I am looking to buy this watch and saw some folks already have it.

Any inputs on how it is? Is there a forum AD for Longines I can contact. I saw it at authenticwatches.com. Anyone has bought from them?

thanks


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Topper is the Longines forum sponsor. Give them a call.


----------



## MarPabl (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a very nice watch that I own  As you can see, the dial is a little bit complicated but you'll get used to read it. When I wear this watch, everyone notes it and I just keep receiving nice comments on it! I've never bought from Authentic Watches (gray market) but at least they don't seem to erase the serial number... Longines has released a new model for 2011, the retrograde moonphase which may be also a great option.


----------



## ugawatchguy (May 8, 2011)

I actually just bought this watch 2 days ago. I went to a local authorized dealer - Guven's in Atlanta. I paid $1825 ... hope that gives you some sort of reference point.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

I think this is an absolutely beautiful watch with an awesome movement. I'm actually in the market for it myself. Anyone else have recommendations for similar movements?


----------



## pab805 (Oct 8, 2009)

I've had two (long story). the eta in it is accurate. I get lots of compliments all the time. my only gripe is that although i find the texture of the dial beautiful the painted on numerals also become textured. Its an incredibly minor point but you should consider it.

I bought the first one from authentic and while i had no issues with the watch it did not come in the big wood box the second one I bought came in. The quality was fine mind you but those discrepancies can affect resale. Also when i called in about the warranty I had purchased from them they were very hessitant to answer questions and said i would have to pay shipping. With a manufactures waranty i could have walked in to my local AD and gotten it taken care of.

Oh and call Rob at Toppers, great pricing.


----------



## einstein (Apr 14, 2009)

pab805 said:


> ... my only gripe is that although i find the texture of the dial beautiful the painted on numerals also become textured. Its an incredibly minor point but you should consider it.


Not that minor to me; although I love the look and quality of the Longines Master Collection watches, I did not buy any (!) of them because of this shortcoming. The whole watch is looking considerably cheaper! Lot's of other (less expensive) brands are doing a much better job, dial wise. The only exception is the Limitied Edition Master. But that's too pricey for me. As a result, the only Longines line I like is the Heritage line.


----------



## bushmills (May 18, 2011)

I called one AD and they quoted 2,287; do you guys think it is a good price?


----------



## Longines19AS (Dec 2, 2008)

bushmills said:


> I called one AD and they quoted 2,287; do you guys think it is a good price?


I suppose that would depend on what currency they were quoting in?


----------



## hoymark (Jan 27, 2011)

just got one...no qualms...beautiful piece, but can not figure out how to set month function. Watch is (gently) used and came with generic Longines manual that does not cover all functions. Have been able to figure everything else out except the month. I am assuming you somehow use the same pushbutton not he case that you use to set the day of week, but not sure.
mark


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

topper is great to deal with. i bought an omega for my wife and an anonimo for myself. great service.


----------



## Infinity7 (Mar 10, 2015)

I looked at this watch two times at different shops and I liked them! They are stylish and gets attention.

What is the cheapest place to buy them in Silicon Valey? authenticwatches com gives one of the best prices, but people tell they don't give Longines WW guaranty, only their own.


----------



## Vivek Sarangapani (Oct 18, 2013)

hoymark said:


> just got one...no qualms...beautiful piece, but can not figure out how to set month function. Watch is (gently) used and came with generic Longines manual that does not cover all functions. Have been able to figure everything else out except the month. I am assuming you somehow use the same pushbutton not he case that you use to set the day of week, but not sure.
> mark


Month can be changed by giving one full backward rotation of the date hand in crown position 2. In case if you have to change the month from April to March, you have to complete 12 rotations of the date hand.


----------



## Vivek Sarangapani (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry for the poor picture quality


----------



## Vivek Sarangapani (Oct 18, 2013)

BenL said:


> I think this is an absolutely beautiful watch with an awesome movement. I'm actually in the market for it myself. Anyone else have recommendations for similar movements?


I have seen the same movement (ETA 7751) online from many watch manufacturers: Aerowatch, Epos, Auguste Reymond, Ball, Eterna (chronometer grade), Louis Erard, Wempe Zeitmeister (Germany), etc.


----------

